# E/M Inpatient Discharge when patient leaves AMA



## treinemer (Nov 12, 2012)

If you have a patient that leaves AMA from Inpatient Status can you still bill the Discharge code? The attending dictates all but the exam since the patient wasn't there so if I am reading the directives for 99238 that would be a no. I am seeing in other forums though that you can bill a hospital visit. Any idea???


----------

